# Fiat engine No location



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello all,
Have been trying to find the engine number on my 2000 Fiat 2.8jt engine.
I did see an entry indicating it was stamped on a flange adjacent to the gear box. But even so I can't locate mine. I have come accross some numbers in a casting facing front but they don't relate to the required number.
Is it up, down, front or back please anyone?

Ray.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

BUMP!!!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello ray,We have a 2001 fiat ducato 2.8 & I'm pretty sure the vin plate is in the drivers door frame.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Phil,
But it's the engine number actually on the engine I need to locate.

I'm going for a French Ministry inspection and they want to see and touch it.

Ray.

p.s. What's BUMP.??


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Bump puts your post back up to the top


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Pete at John cross motorhomes mhf member he might be able to help.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-17412.html


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

I seem to remember the no. being stamped on the block at the bottom, gearbox end, on the side facing the front of the vehcle. Or it could be on the back face of the block, just above the bellhousing. 
I hope that makes sense. 
Colin


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Colin,
I can still only see a number in a casting that bears no relationship to the expected number.
I think as it's going to be inspected tomorrow and hopefully they have a ramp or pit, I will let them work for their €83.

Thanks Ray.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Check for engine number back of the block near the water pump, you will probably have to look from underneath, or even try and read with a small mirror! May find that part of it is hidden.

If you give VIN no to Fiat, could they give you the engine number that is related to that VIN?


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm clearly getting demob happy after no holiday since July.

I read the thread title and simply have the urge to say "It's the big lump under the bonnet!"

I'll get me coat ......

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Jonse,
Can't see any text on the forum page only the 'Topic Notification'. 

Yes I have the C of C from both Hobby and Fiat as well as my original UK log book which lists all the necessary numbers.

But and it's a big BUT the French DRIRE have requested I present the camper in a clean and roadworthy state to a workshop 50 miles away so they can verify all the numbers entered onto a miriad of forms are actually the numbers etched and stamped on body, chassis and engine.

As this just could be the last major step in my four month quest to get it registered here in France, I don't want to give them any excuse to refuse due to them not being able to locate any number.

Ray.


----------

